# Counter Surfing driving us crazy



## Kentuckycoalmine (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm here again with a question for those more experienced in handling the counter surfing epidemic. Our 9 month old Vizsla loves to get up on our kitchen counters and grab whatever she can find. She hates the smell of red pepper, so we lined the perimeter of the counters with crushed red pepper for about a week. This worked, however it's not a permanent solution. No one wants to work around that every day, and oh, by the way, explain to company what we have going on there. I feel like there is a solution to this, but I'm at a loss for what that is. Any ideas???

Hayley


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy Willie is not much of a counter surfer, but my previous dog was an expert, and very clever... I understand it is pretty common behavior in Vizslas. My only surefire solution was (and is) to keep the kitchen counters absolutely clear of anything edible. No enticement = no counter surfing. Plus, you get a nice, tidy kitchen as a result.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Take my advice with a grain of salt, as I'm sure I'll step on toes (or paws) with this group. Obviously you have to know and understand your dog and how he reacts to you before this can be effective. When my pup started counter surfing, I strictly corrected with a strong toned rebuke and would pop him on the ass with a fly swatter. Shortly after the rebuke I would have him do a trick, reward and show love. It only took him 4 times to learn he wasn't allowed on the counter. He's never tried it since and there was no negative outcomes from my tough love tactics. Make sure your pup is strong enough to handle strong tones, as I've learned that some V's are too soft for this. I feel its important that your pup can understand your tones and act accordingly. I don't yell at my pup, but he sure as **** knows the difference between happy, sad, concerned and angry. I've learned that a stiff tone equals a quick reaction with my guy and that helps keep him safe


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

... Or you could just put the food away. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Our counter surfing always happened while I was prep cooking. My guy is a ballsy little bugger.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Same here dmak, Bella doesn't go near the work tops unless we are cooking. She never gets on the top, she just jumps up and uses her front feet to prop herself up. 
I am hoping consistency with this will help, we have a friend with a vizsla who has just turned 2 and she use to be exactly the same. She grew out of it, am hoping Bella does to


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have the same problem with Ruby, also 9 months. She not only jumps on counters but people when she's excited to see them. We currently use a squirt bottle with water. It helps stop her jumping while she is doing it, but it doesn't prevent the behavior from happening to begin with. We are extremely consistent with telling her "off" as well, her excitement just gets the best of her. 

I think we are going to try a vibrating collar. I don't like the idea of shock collars, but have done some research and have found many dogs respond well to the vibrate setting and don't even need the shock.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy counter surfed a steak pie I made for Sunday dinner this week, I had just brushed the pastry with beaten egg, next thing, Darcy is licking the beaten egg off the pastry.........2 hours later the family have eaten said pie....I wont tell if you dont.. :-X :-X :-X :-X :-X


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Darcy.......bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

dmak said:


> Darcy.......bwahahahahahaha!


 Oh yes my friend, and very very tasty..... :-X


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Astro was terrible till 15 months. I just persisted with gentle corrections and it passed with time. Now he walks into my mates places where there dogs graze feed and thus have food in the bowls, stands a few feet from them and looks at it longingly. Eventually he knows I'll capitulate and hand him a piece of kibble. But, he won't touch it.


----------



## Tina Bendzsa (Apr 11, 2012)

Our last straw was when Zsiggi managed to pull chocolate cup cakes (that were cooling from the oven for my son's birthday) out of their tins as we went to answer the door. He was on his 3rd cupcake by the time we got back to the kitchen.  Must say I was impressed with how delicate he plucked it out with his side teeth and gently set it down on the floor to eat perfectly intact.

We're trying some advice we got from a V Society magazine that talked about making a special place for him where he's expected to lay down while we're preparing meals. We have a dog bed in the kitchen and as soon as he starts jumping the counter we point and say lay down. If he does, I toss a treat in the general direction (good aim is definitely a factor in this succeeding). It took a week of bungled attempts for this to work but eventually he figured out that he got more reward out of staying on his mat than trying to go for the stuff on the counter. Only problem is this only works when we're in the kitchen, for those times we're not, we've now learned to keep it covered or away from reach.

Hope this helps,
Tina


----------

